# Shannon/tim gillespie



## showmom (May 14, 2014)

Shannon and Time have an excellent reputation in the show industry. We have shown alongside them and been stalled next to them at several shows and I've never witnessed them injecting their horses or giving them anything suspicious. 

As a matter of fact, as we look for a new trainer, the Gillespies are in the top three of our list.


----------

